# Elsős lett a gyerekem



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 7)

Ide várom a szülők tapasztalatait.Megbeszélhetjük a gyerekekkel kapcsolatos mindennapokat,problémákat


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Szia! Nekem van egy elsős, egy másodikos és egy harmadikos gyermekem. Tegnap fogadóórán voltam, teljesen kikészültem attól, amit a tanárnénik mondtak.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

Bővebben? Nekünk tanárbácsink van,de nagyon elégedett vagyok.A nagy fiam már 17 éves.Ő is ebbe az iskolába járt,de akkor voltak problémák


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Nekem is van egy 16 éves nagy fiam, vele soha semmi gond nem volt, viszont most a 3 lányka feladja nekem is a leckét. Tanárnéni szerint a két kisebbik még nem iskolaérett, ezért rengeteget küzdünk, főleg a másodikossal, nem mer az órán beszélni, szorong stb., a kicsi pedig egyszerűen még óvodásnak érzi magát. Ti is most kezdtétek az elsőt?


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 16)

Igen.Hála az égnek,nincs semmi probléma vale.Órán is odafigyel,jól viselkedik,mindig piros pontot hoz


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 16)

Nagyon aranyos, és persze ügyes. Hány évesen kezdtétek az iskolát?


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 17)

7 évesen kezdtük.1 évet járt bölcsibe és 4 évet oviba előtte. Idős ovónénije volt,most idős tanárbácsi van.Olyan,aki még a mi időnkből való.Ez szerintem nagyon jó.


----------



## tunguska (2013 Október 19)

Mi sajnos 6 évesen kezdtük, azt mondta a tanárnéni, hogy egy " óvodás baba" még a Nóri. Nektek megy a hangokra bontás? Van valami ötleted, hogyan tudom elmagyarázni neki? Az írástempónk is nagyon lassú.


----------



## violavirag (2014 Március 23)

tunguska írta:


> Mi sajnos 6 évesen kezdtük, azt mondta a tanárnéni, hogy egy " óvodás baba" még a Nóri. Nektek megy a hangokra bontás? Van valami ötleted, hogyan tudom elmagyarázni neki? Az írástempónk is nagyon lassú.


A hangokra bontás szerintem a legnehezebb. Az én lányom kitűnő lett egyébként mindenből.Egyedül a hangokra bontással küzd még mindig.


----------



## pirike16 (2014 Március 31)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek! Szeretnék megkérni minden olyan kedves szülőt, akinek gyermeke általános iskola alsó tagozatába jár, hogy töltse ki a kérdőívemet, ezzel segítve a szakdolgozatom részét képező kutatást! Válaszaikat és segítségüket előre is köszönöm!
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ZpQzeATNpOg-zD5PkeYJFnKYcW7xG2Fj0kgtC8vjG6M/viewform


----------



## Zotya.hu (2014 Április 15)

Na, tegnap a mi iskolánkban is fogadóóra volt, a kisebbik csemetének be volt írva, a nagyobbnak nem. Na nem baj a párom elment, először a kicsiére majd ment a nagyobbéra, mikor jött vele szemben az osztályfőnöke,de ahogy meglátta őt sietősebbre fogta a lépteit és elviharzott. Mivel egy iskola, minden tanárnak azon a napon volt a fogadóóra, a többi tanárral sikerült beszélni csak az osztályfőnökkel nem. Na nem is kell mondani egy szülővel sem találkozott az osztályból. Az meg nem lehet, hogy egy csemete sem írja be a fogadóórát.


----------



## pendragon20 (2014 Július 3)

ez egy meghatározó időszak egy gyerek életében


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 20)

izgii


----------



## dora.varga (2015 Január 6)

Nehéz


----------



## Oberritter Tamás (2015 Január 21)

Kezdődik a mókuskerék


----------

